# 750 for grille inserts?!?!!?



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/04-0...105402007QQcategoryZ33645QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Damnit why did I not buy any way back when!:shutme


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*They're even used.*


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

arty: Now lets see, if we sell our cars piece by piece, what would it be worth? go get 'em GTO Judge


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

thats in effin sane


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> arty: Now lets see, if we sell our cars piece by piece, what would it be worth? go get 'em GTO Judge


*LMAOOOO I sold my SAP for 87K already assembled on the car.

I threw in the car for free with the SAP and all the extras that were listed separately. *


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm holding out.... lol.... surely I can get well over 100k...


----------



## darksilva (Mar 27, 2007)

TorridRedHeart said:


> I'm holding out.... lol.... surely I can get well over 100k...


Haha, no doubt.


----------

